# Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME vorgestellt.



## Klutten (26. Mai 2008)

Für den kommenden Sommer beschert uns Arctic Cooling einen neuen CPU-Kühler in Towerbauweise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Freezer XTREME kommt mit Ausmaßen von 130 x 100 x 131 mm (L/B/H) daher und wird runde 608 Gramm wiegen. Das Design lehnt sich dabei an den Doppeltower IFX-14 von Thermalright an. 

Die Frischluft wird mittels eines innenliegenden 120 mm Lüfters über die insgesamt 102 Aluminiumfinnen geleitet, die ihrerseits durch jeweils vier Heatpipes, die Wärme von der CPU ableiten. Die Lüfterdrehzahl soll zwischen 800 and 1500 1/min betragen und eine maximale Lautstärke von 0,5 Sone erzeugen. Dabei werden zwischen 35,7 und 60,7 m³/h Frischluft bewegt. 

Angegebene Sockel sind  LGA 775, Sockel 939, AM2 and AM2+. Spezifiziert wird der Freezer XTREME für eine TDP bis zu 160 Watt, was zeigt, dass selbst die größten Hitzköpfe wirkungsvoll gekühlt werden können. Hervorzuheben ist noch, dass Arctic Cooling eine lebenslange Garantie für den Tower gibt, welcher im Auslieferungszustand schon mit der bekannten MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste versehen ist.

Verkaufsstart soll der Juli dieses Jahres zu einem angestrebten Verkaufspreis von rund 31 Euro sein. Im PCGH-Preisvergleich wird er bisher noch nicht als verfügbar gelistet.

Quelle : TechConnect Magazine - Arctic Cooling unveils the Freezer XTREME CPU cooler



*UPDATE:*

Auf der Herstellerseite wird die Garantie mit "nur" sechs Jahren angegeben. Die dort angegebenen Diagramme unterstreichen nochmals die zu erwartende Leistung des Kühlers.

Quelle : Arctic Cooling


----------



## Player007 (26. Mai 2008)

Schöner Kühler, aber kann man bei dem Kühler auch den Lüfter wechseln?
Sieht ja nicht so aus. 
Vielleicht kann man aber auch das in der Mitte rausziehen
Aber wenn nicht, dann bringt einem auch die lebenslange Garantie nix.

Aber für den Preis ist der, bis auf das mit dem Lüfter, relativ billig, wenn die Leistung auch noch stimmt.

Gruß


----------



## olsystems (26. Mai 2008)

Nachdem mein AC Freezer 7 Pro schon relativ gute ergebnisse bringt (hält immerhin noch einen E6750 @ 3650MHz bei 35°C) werd ich malStark drüber nachdenken den als nächstes zu hollen zudem ein gutes Design!

Das mit den Lüfter wäre noch gut wenn der zum Wechseln wäre, will doch meine Blauen Leds wieder haben! 

LG
olsystems


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Mai 2008)

Sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus, auch wenn ich von AC nichts halte.
Jetzt wolln wir nurnoch hoffen, dass er gute Werte bringt (was ich nicht denke bei den Mini Maßen)


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2008)

@ moddingfreaX

Leistungsdaten kannst du auf der Herstellerseite einsehen. Wenn sie der Wahrheit entsprechen, könnte sich der Kühler locker unter die Top 3 der Luftkühler einreihen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Mai 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ moddingfreaX
> 
> Leistungsdaten kannst du auf der Herstellerseite einsehen. Wenn sie der Wahrheit entsprechen, könnte sich der Kühler locker unter die Top 3 der Luftkühler einreihen.



Das wär mal was! Warten wir auf Tests von diversen Zeitschriften


----------



## Janny (26. Mai 2008)

Für 31 ist der Kühler ja relativ Gut im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
aber ich denke das für den Preis doch die meisten zu einem
Scythe Mugen/etc. greifen werden, (den gibts hier schon für 25)
Naja einen Test isser auf allefälle wert


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2008)

Bei Geizhals ist er schon ab 25 gelistet,aber noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## niLe (27. Mai 2008)

> Für 31 ist der Kühler ja relativ Gut im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
> aber ich denke das für den Preis doch die meisten zu einem
> Scythe Mugen/etc. greifen werden, (den gibts hier schon für 25)



"Die meisten" werden den Kühler aber sicher nicht privat im PCGHX Forum kaufen 

Und da der Mugen neu noch ~35 ist der AC mit ~25 doch sehr attraktiv...


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. August 2008)

Gibt es zu dem Kühler mal irgendwo einen Test oder ein Review? Ich kann einfach nix finden! Gibts doch nicht, dass den noch Niemand getestet hat.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2008)

Der Lamellenabstand ist sehr eng, da brauchs einen starken Lüfter um da genung Luft durch zu bekommen. Der ist dann durchaus laut..


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. August 2008)

Also gut sieht er ja schon mal aus.

Hoffentlich stimmt die Leistung auch. Im Bereich von 25-30€ hat er mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Groß´Glockner ziemlich starke Konkurrenz.
Hat jemand vllt. noch andere Bilder parat? Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren wie es unter der Plastikabdeckung oben drauf aussieht....


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2008)

Die Abdeckung dient als Lüfterhalterung.

News: PCGH - News: Arctic Cooling prÃ¤sentiert Freezer Xtreme

Preisvergleich: PCGH - Preisvergleich


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. August 2008)

Also kann man den Lüfter doch wechseln.
Das ist doch schon mal gut. 
Bin aber trotzdem auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Ich kann nämlich nicht so recht glauben, dass der Kühler 160W unter 0,5 Sone schaffen kann, vor allem da die Kühllamellen so dicht beienander sind.


----------



## Fabian (24. August 2008)

Es ist wahrscheinlich wie beim Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro,ein guter Kühler zu gutem Preis,macht die Leistung aber nur bei hoihen Drehzahlen,also mein Mugen ist bei gleicher Leistung vieeel Leiser,aber die 2 kann man auch nicht recht vergleichen


----------



## iShod (24. August 2008)

Woher willst du das wissen wenn du den AC noch gar nicht getestet hast, bzw. wenn man noch gar nicht weiß wie er performt


----------



## sk8todie (27. August 2008)

Habe den Kühler heute bekommen,

kühlt jetzt meinen E6600 @3,00 GHz (Idle 35°C - Vollast 53°C) und ist dabei extrem Leise 

Nun zu den Schwachpunkten: Pushpin HaltungDie Halterung für den Lüfter sind nur angeklebt 

Im großen und ganzen ein super Kühler mit Schwächen


----------



## Schnitzel (27. August 2008)

Willkommen bei PCGHX.

Wieviel Volt gibst du dem E6600 und mit welchem Programm hast du die Temps ausgelesen?
Und vor allen Dingen-wo hast du den her?


----------



## sk8todie (27. August 2008)

bekommen hab ich ihn von man glaubts kaum Pearl.de
Temp ausgelessen mit Everest
müssten 1,35 V sein


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. August 2008)

@ sk8todie:
Wie ich sehe hast du auch ein NZXT Lexa 
Aber mal noch ne frage: Was für ein Mobo hast du? Der Abstand zwischen dem Passivkühler und dem Freeze Xtreme scheint wohl nur ein paar Millimeter zu betragen...


----------



## sk8todie (28. August 2008)

@ beachboy:

Gigabyte P35DS3


----------



## iShod (29. August 2008)

Kann man diesen Plastik Quatsch entfernen?

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. August 2008)

iShod schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Plastik Quatsch entfernen?
> 
> MfG


Der "Plastik-Quatsch" dient soweit ich weiß als Halterung des Lüfters.
Sk8todie: Könntest du mal bitte überprüfen ob man den Lüfter auch austauschen kann?
Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## riedochs (30. August 2008)

iShod schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Plastik Quatsch entfernen?
> 
> MfG



Wäre gut zu wissen, irgendwie sieht da snicht so toll aus.


----------



## spec1077 (30. August 2008)

Ich habe den Kühler auf meinem GA-P35-DS4 verbaut.

Als ich den Kühler auf meine bereits geschliffene CPU gedrückt habe traute ich meinen Augen kaum - nur am Rand ein wenig WLP und in der CPU-Mitte nicht ein bisschen !

Der Kühlerboden war extrem uneben und musste erstmal 90 min. geschliffen werden bis er eben war.

Nun jedoch gute Kühlergebnisse bei wenig Lärm. ( C2D E6600@3000mhz 30 Grad im Leerlauf @ 1000 1/min )

Die Verarbeitung ist bestenfalls Mittelmaß und bei der Montage muss man sehr aufpassen das man die CPU-Mitte erwischt, da man den Kühler durch Langlöcher verschieben kann.


----------



## sk8todie (30. August 2008)

leider kann mann den Lüfter nicht wechseln
und das plastik lässt sich nicht entfernen da er den lüfter hält


----------



## iShod (30. August 2008)

Kann ich mir ganz ehrlich nicht vorstellen  Wenn der Kühler bei mir angekommen ist, werd ich mal gucken was sich machen lässt 

MfG


----------



## simons700 (31. August 2008)

noch jemand bilder?
das besonders gut


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. August 2008)

Also wenn das unter Bild jetz genau betracht fällt mir auf, dass an dem Lüfter der eckige Rahmen fehlt.
Dann kann man den Lüfter doch nicht austauschen, schade.

Hat jemand vllt. einen Test zum dem Teil gefunden? Ich baue demnächst einen PC für nen Kumpel zusammen und wenn der Kühler nicht allzu laut ist und noch ganz gut kühlt würde ich den gern verbauen, aber ich will erst mal auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Fabian (31. August 2008)

Man kann JEDEn Lüfter tauschen,jeden.
Die frage ist nur wie
Vielleicht kann man das Plstik abmachen,beim neuen Lüfter den Rahmen entfernen und ihn mit dünne blumnedraht an den headpipes befesigen,dann würde man den drah nichtmal sehen.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

Hier sieht man den Luefter etwas besser:

http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2008/06/19/comp/ac-freezer-extreme3.jpg


----------



## Schnitzel (1. September 2008)

Ich denke doch das man den relativ einfach tauschen kann.
Welche Dicke und welchen Durchmesser hat der Lüfter eigentlich?


----------



## gh0st2k (1. September 2008)

Einige haben den Lüfter ja schon. Ich wollte mir einen neuen kaufen und wollte entweder den EKL GroßClockner oder den Freezer Xtreme. Kosten z.Zt. ja beide ca. gleich viel. 

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps?


----------



## _Snaker_ (1. September 2008)

interessant, aber design ist nicht sooo spitze. sieht billig aus


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2008)

Arctic Cooling ist neben Xigmatek meine Lieblingsfirma, was Kühler angeht 
Spitzenleistung zu einem winzigen Preis gegenüber der Konkurrenz... Billiger als ein 120mm Xigmatek Kühler... oO
Wenn man sich allein den Accelero S1 anguckt... 13€ und macht teure Kühler wie den HR-03 (oder so ähnlich - weiß ich nicht genau) regelrecht fertig^^


----------



## holzkreuz (3. September 2008)

ALso habe mir soeben auch den Kühler bestellt.

Sobald er eintrudelt, stelle ich einen Test auf die Beine!

Ich bin mal optimistisch


----------



## dastbln (12. März 2009)

Tja da ist wohl nichts "eingetrudelt".........
Und der Spruch mit dem Blumendraht ist auch nicht schlecht! Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein Blumentopf unauffällig plazieren.......


----------



## Alexthemafioso (13. März 2009)

Ganzschön cool


----------



## Fallin4ngel (13. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke doch das man den relativ einfach tauschen kann.
> Welche Dicke und welchen Durchmesser hat der Lüfter eigentlich?



Der Kühlkörper hat folgende Maße: 130mm Länge x 100mm Breite x 131mm Höhe

Hier der Link dazu, zur offiziellen Seite: Arctic Cooling


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. März 2009)

Sieht geil aus da will ich mal ein Test sehen wie sich das Ding so gegen die anderen Kühler schlägt.


----------



## tr0nje (16. März 2009)

Gibt bereits diverse Test. Google ftw.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (16. März 2009)

Ich besitze den Kühler seit 2 Monaten. Hält meinen Q8200 angenehm kühl(max. 44°C,44°C,40°C,40°C bei etwa 800 upm). Er ist aus meinem System nicht herauszuhören. Nur das Push-Pin-System hat mich nicht überzeugt, da man viel Druck ausüben muss, um sie vernünftig zu befestigen. Im großen und ganzen ein guter Kühler.


----------

